# Night bugs?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yellowish, pinkish, or *orange* (sodium vapor, halogen, dichroic yellow) are the least attractive to most *insects*. When white incandescent *bulbs* were all that was available, the advice was to change them to yellow incandescent *bug bulbs*.Jan 20, 2014

*LED Lights and Flying Insects - Dodson Pest Control*


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I put a 20 foot PT 6x6 in the ground 5 feet (like a utility pole) and put a big LED light on it, about 20 feet from the house. The bugs go there.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Install a light that attracts bugs then put a bug zapper light next to it. :wink2:


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

You can make a bug wall on the back of the garage. You use a white sheet and shine a light onto it. This will attract A LOT of bugs but they will be more focused at that light than the light you need to make use of. Not sure if would be worth it but it worked great for a friend.


----------

